# custom decals builds



## ~nick~ (May 26, 2021)

Here's a place to share your cool decal ideas.

I bought a pedalPCB Blue Shoe Gai Pan off Reverb and had him build it totally blank to put my own pizazz on it.

What do you think? I didn't want to call it blue shoe or PG-14 as I'm clearly not a size 14... Calling it a Dirty Shoebox would have been hilarious, though. But that sounds too similar to Dirty Shirley.

the spray paint is currently drying on the water decal paper.


edit: still trying to figure out why red comes out blotchy on my ink jet printer. It's an Epsom ET-2750. the last 2 worked ok enough to use.


----------

